# HGVC and Hilton Hotels



## Fit_Scarlet (Mar 6, 2009)

Good day, everyone!

Whew - I'm so glad that I found this site.  I am from Ontario, Canada and last week, my boyfriend and I got back from Las Vegas.  Of course, I was unprepared for the Timeshare salespeople, and since I never actually planned on owning a timeshare, I didn't really bother to research about it.  LOL.

To make my long story short, I signed up with another Timeshare company as I thought it was the best deal... I got home, researched further and decided to rescind right away.  To the best of my knowledge, HGVC Hilton has the best benefits for us since there's a lot of Hilton-owned hotels around Ontario.

I am looking to buy HGVC in Las Vegas although I have a few questions before I proceed.  I'm wondering if any of you would be kind enough to clarify 

We will be making regular trips to Las Vegas but also have the flexibility of staying "local" - to stay at Niagara Falls or Whistler.  I'm looking into purchasing at least 5000 points at Las Vegas.  

My question is - how much club points or HHonors points do we need to use to stay at Hilton's hotels - not resorts (as there's only 2 in Canada).  Is it worth to use my Club points to convert to HHonors ponts or paying by Cash is? I've read that its usually 35,000 HHonors points to book a Hilton hotel room PER NIGHT??!!!  My intended purchase of 5000 points may NOT get very far.

Thanks again for your help.  This forum definitely helped me realized that the purchase we did last week was not worth it - I mean buying from the Developers.

Regards.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 6, 2009)

The short answer is, the number of HHonors points needed varies by hotel category. And HGVC points convert to HHonors points at a rate of 20-to-1 or 25-to-1 depending on when the conversion takes place. So 5000 HGVC points equate to 100,000 or 125,000 HHonors points.

You'll find longer answers in numerous other threads on this subject.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 6, 2009)

HHonors points and HGVC points are two completely separate things -- don't confuse the two.  The only connection is that if you are a HGVC owner, you have the ability to convert your HGVC points to HHonors points at a 25:1 conversion ratio.  In general, though, that isn't the best use of your HGVC points except when it is a very expensive hotel (overseas, generally).  If you get the HHonors Amex (not sure if it is available to Canadians), it is an excellent way to rack up HHonors points quickly.

You can go to hhonors.com to find out about the HHonors program, and go to hgvc.com to find out about the HGVC program (and also stick around here!).

Kurt


----------



## capjak (Mar 6, 2009)

You also may want to consider a platinum purchase (i.e. 7000 points or 4800 points), the upfront costs will be more  but the on going year after year maintenacne fee costs per point will be less.  The lower MFs will improve the cost benefit of  conversion to Hilton Honors points (i.e. more points per MF dollar).


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2009)

As stated above 5,000 HGVC points will give you 100,000 or 125,000 HHonors points.

The annual maintenance fee for 5,000 HGVC in Las Vegas including the $95 club fee is in the $800 to $900 range (Link to 2009 HGVC Maintenance Fees - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83985).

The number of HHonor points required for each hotel varies based on the hotel category. Here's an example of Hilton hotels in the Niagara Falls area and the number of HHonors point required. You will need to do the comparison against the cash rate based on time of year you plan to stay(room rates vary based on availability) and the number of nights to determine if it's worth using HGVC points for local hotel stays.

Hampton Inn by Hilton Niagara Falls - North Of The Falls is 25,000 HHonor points per night (*hotel category 3*) - http://hamptoninn.hilton.com/en/hp/hotels/index.jhtml?ctyhocn=IAGRRHX
Hilton Garden Inn Niagara-on-the-Lake Hotel is 30,000 HHonor points per night (*hotel category 4*) - http://hiltongardeninn.hilton.com/en/gi/hotels/index.jhtml?ctyhocn=XLVNLGI
Doubletree Fallsview Resort & Spa by Hilton - Niagara Falls is 30,000 HHonor points per night (*hotel category 4*) - http://doubletree1.hilton.com/en_US...-Spa-by-Hilton-Niagara-Falls-Ontario/index.do
Hilton Niagara Falls Fallsview is 35,000 HHonor points per night (*hotel category 5*) - http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hotel/XLVNFHF-Hilton-Niagara-Falls-Fallsview-Ontario/index.do
The Embassy Suites Niagara Falls - Fallsview is 40,000 HHonors points per night (*hotel category 6*) - http://embassysuites1.hilton.com/en...ites-Niagara-Falls-Fallsview-Ontario/index.do


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2009)

*We probably should have a Hilton HHonors STICKY*

*HGVC AND HILTON HONORS *
Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC) and Hilton HHonors are two separate programs.

You have two options to use HGVC points with HHonors.

(1) Transfer your points from one program to another (HGVC points to HHonor points) 
PROs: You get 25 HHonor points for each HGVC point. 
CONS: You cannot transfer/convert HGVC points to HHonor points in the current year. You must plan ahead and request conversion before Dec 31 of the current year, for the following year's allocation of HGVC points. HGVC points are not deposited into your HHonors account until the first week of January of the following year.
NOTE: Converted HHonors points may not be converted back to HGVC points 
See pages 142-143 of the 2009 Club Member Guide for more details - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/

(2) Make Hotel Reservations using HGVC points
PROs: You can use a combination of HHonor points and HGVC Club Points (from the current year and/or borrow from next year) to make your hotel reservation
CONs: You get 20 HHonor points for each HGVC point (less points for not planning in advance)
NOTE: HGVC points can not be returned to your HGVC account if you cancel your hotel reservations. They will be refunded as HHonors points
See pages 18-19 of the 2009 Club Member Guide for HGVC point requirement - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/


*THE HILTON HHONORS PROGRAM:*
Hilton HHonors determines point requirement for each of their hotels - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/rewards/hotels.do

As HGVC Members, we are automatically given Silver VIP HHonor status. This qualifies us for the exclusive VIP–Only hotel rewards  which allows stays of 6 to 14 nights at reduced hotel reward levels. The HHonors VIP-Only hotel award provides the best hotel exchange value. (i.e. 6 night category 6 hotel for 175,000 HHonor points). There's also an exclusive 4-night category 5 and 6 hotel award available only for American Express Hilton card members which saves 15,000 HHonors points.

Here's the link to the Standard Hotel Rewards - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/rewards/freenight.do
Here's the link to the VIP Hotel Rewards - http://hhonors.hilton.com/en/hhonors/rewards/hrr/index.jhtml
Here's the link to Hotels by Reward Category - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/rewards/categories.do
Here's the link to Hilton HHonors Membership Levels - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/about/memlevels.do
Here's the link to the American Express Hilton Card (see "Redeem for Less" under card features) - https://www217.americanexpress.com/cards/home.do?pmccode=117#CARDS/117/1/0/5 


*ADDITIONAL ITEMS:*
(1) You can purchase up to 40,000 HHonors points per calendar year


> From http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/points/purchase.do
> Need more points? If you'd like to buy more points to complete a Reward Reservation, you may purchase up to 40,000 bonus points per calendar year to be used toward any HHonors reward. Now when you purchase at least 10,000 HHonors Points at one time, your cost is only $.01 per point. If you purchase under 10,000 Points in any one transaction, your price will remain at $.0125 per point. You will need to allow 30 minutes for your account balance to update before you begin your Reward search. You may purchase points online.



(2) The VIP only awards are also available for the Waldorf Astoria Collection Hotels. They're not displayed on the HHonors website. You will need to call the Hilton HHonors Desk for point requirements and season information. For example, the 6 night VIP award for the Grand Wailea is 350,000 HHonor points during High Season and 300,000 HHonor points during Low Season and the Rome Cavalieri is 265,000 HHonor points during High Season and 175,000 HHonor points during Low Season.
NOTE: According to the FlyerTalk boards, the Grand Wailea runs a special reward code for four night and five night stays based on availability. If you're interested ask about the availability of the four-night Reward Code GW4N for 200,000 HHonor points or the five-night Reward Code GW5N for 250,000 HHonor points.

(3) Plan any hotel reward trips sooner rather than later. 
A great hotel exchange deal today may not be a great deal tomorrow due to the following
(a) Maintenance Fees will increase over time decreasing the exchange value
(b) HHONOR reward point requirement will increase over time which will eventually impact the number of hotel reward nights 
(c) Per the HGVC Member Guide, the HGVC to HHonors conversion rate is subject to change without notice and the benefits available through these programs are subject to change, suspension or discontinuation at any time without prior notice. 

It's better to take advantage of the hotel reward stays using HGVC convert points now rather than later.
For HHonors discussions visit the Hilton HHonors Flyertalk board - http://flyertalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=417


*OTHER RECENT THREADS*
Hotel Award Accommodations - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90256
Hilton AMEX Card Benefits - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90868
Homewood Suites - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91184


----------



## Blues (Mar 6, 2009)

Great post!   Bill, Brian, this one definitely deserves a sticky!


----------



## SusieQ927 (Mar 6, 2009)

ok, guys,  I'm new - what's a sticky?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2009)

Blues said:


> Great post!   Bill, Brian, this one definitely deserves a sticky!



Thanks Blues


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2009)

SusieQ927 said:


> ok, guys,  I'm new - what's a sticky?



They're threads that are permanently posted at the top of the forum.

Take a look at the first couple of threads at the top of the HGVC forum that start with "STICKY"- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=52


----------



## natarajanv (Mar 6, 2009)

Great Job Alwysonvac. Also it would be nice to have a sticky for HGVC maintenance fees and HGVC RFOR. I see lots of posts on that.


----------



## prosperitylove79 (Mar 6, 2009)

*I agree*

A sticky with ROFR and MF's are usually how new people like myself stumble upon this website - great idea!!!


----------



## jestme (Mar 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, HHonors AMEX is not available in Canada. Believe me I checked, and called and wrote Hilton about it asking why. Hilton, (the supposed worldwide organization), only has HHonors credit cards available in the US, Great Briton, and Australia, I believe. However, as an HGVC member, you do get "Silver HHonors" status by default, which gets you a 15% bonus on real earned HHonors points when you stay at a Hilton brand. As mentioned above, check out the use of HGVC points for HHonors points in some of the other threads. Typically, it isn't a great use of points unless you travel to very expensive Hiltons. The Niagara Falls Hilton is not one of those. We were there about a week ago for C$99 / night. You need to get into the US$400-500 / night level to make the conversion worthwhile.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2009)

*Maybe a HGVC FAQ STICKY with links to other threads*

Something like the following (similar to the other forums)? Just a suggestion

HGVC WEBSITE
http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/

HGVC CLUB MEMBERS GUIDE 
http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/

RESALE VS DEVELOPER 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91429
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77366
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74628
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89564
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76953 

ELITE STATUS
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88263
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77964

RIGHT OF FIRST REFUSAL (ROFR)
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92671
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87314

MAINTENANCE FEES (MF)
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83985
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57419
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88815

RECOMMENDED RESALE AGENTS
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88428

HILTON HHONOR POINTS
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92865

RCI
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89657
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86105
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80394
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88303
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37771

CRUISE EXCHANGES
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90381

AFFILIATES 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=474720&postcount=4
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73262
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=566948&postcount=16
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82656


----------



## topdog (Mar 12, 2009)

*AXON awards*

Excellent posts.  I am new to HGVC (I'm not even official yet) and to the Hilton amex card.  I agree that a comprehensive sticky would be great.

So, the 4 night AXON awards for category 5 and 6 are the only additional awards available via the Hilton American Express card, correct?  Otherwise I should look to per night rewards stay or the VIP 6 night going global awards, which would then also be available for Waldorf Astoria collection, yes?


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 12, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Something like the following (similar to the other forums)? Just a suggestion
> 
> HGVC WEBSITE
> http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/
> ...


I've added this info to the HGVC links sticky thread.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 12, 2009)

topdog said:


> Excellent posts.  I am new to HGVC (I'm not even official yet) and to the Hilton amex card.  I agree that a comprehensive sticky would be great.
> 
> So, the 4 night AXON awards for category 5 and 6 are the only additional awards available via the Hilton American Express card, correct?  Otherwise I should look to per night rewards stay or the VIP 6 night going global awards, which would then also be available for Waldorf Astoria collection, yes?


The AXON awards have recently changed.  AXON has been replaced with AXON5 and AXON6 -- separate codes for cat 5 and cat 6 hotels.  AXON5 is still 125K HHonors points, but AXON6 is now 145K HHonors points.  These codes do not work for any Waldorf Astoria collection properties -- that is a separate category.

I am so glad I had already made my reservations for the Hilton in Venice, Italy -- we got 4 nights at that cat 6 hotel for 125K HHonors points.  The cash price was something like 450 Euros / night! 

Kurt


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 12, 2009)

topdog said:


> So, the 4 night AXON awards for category 5 and 6 are the only additional awards available via the Hilton American Express card, correct?



Yes, these are the only discounted awards available to Hilton American Express cardholders. As Kurt stated above, these are know as AXON5 and AXON6. 

For more details see the link to the American Express Hilton Card (see "Redeem for Less" under card features) - https://www217.americanexpress.com/cards/npz.do?pmccode=117#CARDS/117/1/0/5 



> Otherwise I should look to per night rewards stay or the VIP 6 night   going global awards, which would then also be available for Waldorf Astoria collection, yes?



Otherwise you would use the HHonors ...

(1) Per night Reward for the
- Standard Reward or Point Stretcher Rewards  
- Waldorf Astoria Collection 
See Per Night Reward tables at this link http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/rewards/freenight.do

(2) VIP Reward for the 
- Standard Reward 
- Waldorf Astoria Collection 
See VIP Reward tables at this link  http://hhonors1.hilton.com/ts/en_US/hh/media/pdf/Feb2009VIPOnly.pdf


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 12, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> I've added this info to the HGVC links sticky thread.



Thanks Bill


----------



## Bustah (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry, travelling or I might have been able to contribute this a bit earlier...

Probably fits best under your Hilton HHonors Program section in thread #6:

Hilton HHonors Signature Visa (you can't always use your AMEX card)
http://hhonorscard.com/us/cards/cardserv/hhilton/home.jsp


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's the link to all of the HHonors related credit cards - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/about/creditcards.do


----------



## mitchy (Jan 19, 2011)

Get to know the hotel before you book hotel rooms. Researching a hotel online can help you find good hotel and lower rates.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 19, 2011)

NOTE: This this is an old 2009 thread.


----------



## 7SeasLover (May 3, 2011)

uriljack said:


> Nice post. Great resources. I found tel aviv is a great place for vacations. The hotels was cheap and best. I really enjoyed a lot there.



We will be in Tel Aviv in November!


----------



## 7SeasLover (May 3, 2011)

Hmmm... I am new to HGVC and I bought 5000 through the Vegas operation (Ya, I know... I could have bought for less from the resale market). So, do I understand correctly that if I buy another 2000 points through HGVC I can upgrade my status???


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 3, 2011)

7SeasLover said:


> Hmmm... I am new to HGVC and I bought 5000 through the Vegas operation (Ya, I know... I could have bought for less from the resale market). So, do I understand correctly that if I buy another 2000 points through HGVC I can upgrade my status???



I don't think so.  HGVC Elite status requires 14000 points purchased direct from HGVC at the approved locations.  Please check the 2011 member guide page 132 and page 142.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 3, 2011)

7SeasLover said:


> Hmmm... I am new to HGVC and I bought 5000 through the Vegas operation (Ya, I know... I could have bought for less from the resale market). So, do I understand correctly that if I buy another 2000 points through HGVC I can upgrade my status???



Do not even think about buying any points directly from Hilton for any useless status. Any useful status is at the Elite Premier level, which requires about 34,000 or so annual HGVC points.


----------



## PigsDad (May 3, 2011)

pianodinosaur said:


> I don't think so.  HGVC Elite status requires 14000 points purchased direct from HGVC at the approved locations.  Please check the 2011 member guide page 132 and page 142.


Plus, you can not just buy an additional 2000 points.  If you want additional points you need to buy a deeded week, and that week is worth a certain number of points based on the unit size, type, and season.

Kurt


----------



## 7SeasLover (May 3, 2011)

Ok, thanks!


----------

